#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Λειτουργία τοιχοποίας έναντι σεισμού

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. θα είναι υποχρεωτικός αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο συνυπολογισμός των τοιχοποιιών πλήρωσης στο υπολογιστικό προσομοίωμα.

Η σύνδεση των τοιχοποιιών με τον φέροντα οργανισμό δε θεωρώ ότι είναι εξαρχής κακή και συνεπώς το καλύτερο που έχουμε να κάνουμε είναι να την αποφεύγουμε.
Ο ΕΑΚ θέτει το ζήτημα των αβεβαιοτήτων και γι αυτό λέει να μην τις λαμβάνουμε υπόψη μας.
Θα έλεγα όμως ότι ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν αυτές οι τοιχοποιίες που σώζουν την κατάσταση στις παλιές οικοδομές (μαζί με τον πυκνό κάνναβο, τις μικρές μάζες κ.ά.).

----------


## Efpalinos

Τώρα αυτά με τη πλήρωση τοιχοποιίας ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα. Είναι όμως πολύ ενδιαφέροντα! Μπορείτε να τα εξηγήσετε λίγο αυτό με την σύνδεση των τοιχοποιιών και τον φέροντα οργανισμό. Δηλαδή δεν ενισχύει το φέροντα η πλήρωση με τοιχοποιία? Ίσως να το βάζατε σε διαφορετικό θέμα για να είμαστε και σωστοί?!  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## Xάρης

Πώς είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δρουν θετικά ή αρνητικά;
Μόνο στην περίπτωση δημιουργίας "κοντού στύλου" γνωρίζουμε την αρνητική επίδραση και την περίπτωση που η ύπαρξη ή μη τοιχοποιίων δημιουργεί μαλακό όροφο σε κάποια στάθμη.
Αλλιώς θεωρούμε ότι δρουν πάντα ευνοϊκά;

----------


## sundance

Νομίζω οτι μόνο πειραματικές έρευνες θα βοηθούσαν για την διερεύνηση αυτού του θέματος.

Κατ'εμέ εφ'οσον αποκλείσουμε περιπτώσεις μαλακών ορόφων-κοντών στύλων,η τοιχοποϊία ως πρώτη γραμμή άμυνας είναι πάντα χρήσιμη.Όταν παίξει το ρόλο της, 'αχρηστεύεται' χωρίς να επηρεάζει τη συμπεριφορά του φέροντος οργανισμού.

Όλα αυτα όμως είναι εκτιμήσεις-προσεγγίσεις-ερμηνείες πολλές φορές κατά την 'επιθυμία' μας.Η πραγματικότητα ίσως είναι διαφορετική (πχ μπορεί κάποιος τοίχος ο οποίος δεν αχρηστεύθηκε επαρκώς,να συνεχίζει να συνδράμει την μη ενδοσιμότητά του στον κόμβο,με αποτέλεσμα να μεταβάλλει τα εντατικά του μεγέθη).

----------


## sundance

> Συγκεκριμένα θυμάμαι που σε ένα κτίριο με ισχυρή τοιχοποιία και υποστύλωμα 30Χ30 η ρωγμή του τοίχου διαπέρασε το υποστύλωμα και συνεχίσθηκε στον γειτονικό τοίχο.


Υπερβολικό μου φαίνεται. :EEK!: 
Για τι τοιχοποϊία μιλάμε?

----------


## Xάρης

Ενδιαφέρον. Παρόλο που το παράθυρο έκλεισε ο τοίχος λειτούργησε σαν να μην υπήρχε. Ή μήπως έκλεισε εκ των υστέρων;

----------


## DirectionLess

Καλά, και πως εξηγείς το ότι στον δεξί πεσσό αστόχησε μόνο κατά τη μία διεύθυνση σεισμού (όχι ΧΙΑΣΤΙ), ενώ στον αριστερό, έδρασε σαν ανακυκλιζόμενη δύναμη ; Επίσης, λες ότι μετέφερε τις δυνάμεις στις γωνιές, εγώ βλέπω όμως ότι και η κάτω δεξιά είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση, ενώ δεν έχει υποστεί ρηγμάτωση κατά την άλλη διεύθυνση (σαν τον δεξί πεσσό δηλ.) (Ερώτηση κάνω, δεν αμφισβητώ τα όσα είπες, μην το πάρεις στραβά).

----------


## DirectionLess

Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό που λες, ειλικρινά.

----------


## DirectionLess

Για να σου είμαι ειλικρινής, όσες χιαστί (με μέγιστη διεύρυνση στο μέσο και σταδιακό σβήσιμο προς τις γωνίες - ξέχασες να το αναφέρεις πριν στην περιγραφή σχετικά με το φαινόμενο της διατμητικής παραμόρφωσης) ρωγμές έχω δει εγώ προσωπικά απο σεισμό, είναι όλες συμμετρικές. Δεν μου 'χει τύχει δηλαδή κάποια περίπτωση που να δω σε κάποια σημεία Χ-αστί και σε κάποια άλλα προς μια διεύθυνση μόνο (μιας και μιλάμε επί του πρακτέου).

----------


## DirectionLess

Συγγνώμη ρε συ Βαγγέλης_δύο_χιλιάδες, για να καταλάβω : ο σεισμός πήγε και ήρθε (<->), χτύπησε υλικό που είναι το ίδιο αριστερά και δεξιά (λάσπη - τούβλο) και μάλιστα προφανώς από τον ίδιο χτίστη (για να μην μπλέξουμε σε σενάρια περί διαφορετικής δόμησης, κακής αλληλεμπλοκής-έδρασης τούβλων κλπ) και στο ένα αστοχεί με Χ-αστί ρηγμάτωση, ενώ στο άλλο όχι ; ... Λίγο μυστήριο μου ακούγεται αυτό. Έτσι, χωρίς επιστημονικές αναλύσεις δηλαδή και δυναμικά φαινόμενα και και και. Με απλή παρατήρηση και οφθαλμοστατική.

Ρίτζιντ_τζόιντ : νομίζω πως πάνω δεξιά στη στέψη, ξεχωρίζει το υποστύλωμα (αμυδρά μεν αλλά ξεχωρίζει πολύ - πολύ διακριτικά, ρίξε μία ματιά).

----------

